# Support for Eric



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

I am very sorry to see that Eric has resigned as moderator of this forum. He has done an excellent job.Eric, I hope you will reconsider your decision. We need you here. Nonetheless, you need to do what is best for you, and if that means leaving this forum, so be it. We will miss you!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I agree with your sentiments. It's too bad he didn't choose to change. I see that you come from the same city as Chris. Do you know him?Bada


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't think Eric needs to change, but I do hope he changes his mind.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

do you know chris?bada


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

No, I don't know Chris.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Serenity... I agree with you that Eric needs to stay. There is also something to be said for working together. Like you, I have benefited greatly from Mahoney's program, so I think I would probably take over promoting it, along with Marilyn, in Eric's absence, although I would not be getting any compensation for it. I also will not get into any shooting matches with anyone over it. Doing so negates whatever benefits might be achieved.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just because someone comes from the same town as someone it doens't mean they know each other. lol.


----------

